# Awning release lever



## rstarch345 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi folks. New to motor homes. I recently purchased a vintage Coachman and one of the repairs I'm trying to accomplish is to replace one of the locking awning release levers. It was absent upon purchase.

Sorry if my terminology may be incorrect as I don't know it's proper name, but I'm including some pictures of the one lever that is is on the awning.

Perhaps someone can tell me the proper name of this lever and perhaps where I might be able to get a replacement. The age of the awing may be a deterrent in getting a replacement, but I'm quite handy at "making things work".

This one picture is where the lever is missing. Right now I'm using a pin to hold the awning.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon rstarch345,

I would recommend contacting one of the following UK RV dealers who would be best suited to assisting you with your enquiry as the European awnings differ.

http://goldrv.co.uk/
http://www.dudleys-rv.com/
www.travelworldrv.co.uk/
http://www.freedom-motorhomes.co.uk

Regards,
Chris


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

These people are very helpful:
http://www.starspangledspanner.com/index.php?ccUser=179f451ffc354790381dcaa0bb9824cb


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

These people should be able to help. The one shown is slightly different but sure they can advise.

http://www.mobilervmaintenance.co.uk/awnings-and-parts/a-and-e-awning-lift-handle


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

With all of that advice, perhaps it may be worth joining...?
Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If I am right and your location is Norton, Ohio (which seems to be what your profile indicates) you will do better talking to a local RV dealer.

The links you have been given are all excellent but they are all in the UK.

Good luck with it, Alan.


----------



## rstarch345 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Your links provided me with more than you can imagine. I now know the name of the item, the manufacturer and the part number.

It's called an awning lift handle, manufactured by Faulkner awnings with a part number of 82121-1.

Thanks much again.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am glad you got some help.

You didn't tell us where you are though, Alan.


----------



## rstarch345 (Oct 15, 2013)

erneboy said:


> You didn't tell us where you are though, Alan.


Norton, Ohio USA


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rstarch345 said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't tell us where you are though, Alan.
> ...


Good service from MHF or what!! 
"Thank you everyone. Your links provided me with more than you can imagine. I now know the name of the item, the manufacturer and the part number. "

If only we could get the number of Rapido parts as easily.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Surely your Rapido dealer will supply you with part numbers upon request.

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cabby said:


> Surely your Rapido dealer will supply you with part numbers upon request.
> 
> cabby


Having some previous experience on this matter, no names etc. it may have taken considerably longer than the time interval between the OP's original post to his last one.


----------

